# Car Audio 101 - helpful vids



## Maxxsonics (Aug 26, 2009)

I thought I might share some vids that might be helpful to those thinking about upgrading their electrical systems. The first video is a walk through of the "Big 3" and the second video is regarding the function and importance of your alternator. More vids are in the works. But, we hope that these might help educate consumers and protect their investments.

YouTube - Back To Basics - Car Audio 101 and the " Big 3 " Tutorial



YouTube - Car Audio 101 - Alternator Tutorial


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

How about some rust prevention on where you ground the original rust prevention off of a key suspension component


----------



## Mixerda (Sep 3, 2009)

. .


----------

